# Crotallus and Corallus



## kevyn (Jul 11, 2004)

I figured since I'm kinda stuck with my Northern Pacific Rattlesnakes I'd take a few photos.

These are of the female.












This is my female Amazon Tree Boa, Meaghan's favourite.






Ever time I photograph her, it gets me wanting a GTP or an Amethystine. One day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Your STUCK with them..you ungrateful bastard ... I would kill for any crotallus...I worked with uracoan rattlers at venom supplies and they are beautiful snakes


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok kevyn we ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL know u have great collection. but if u keep doing this 2 us then we will have no choice but to cancle ur account. unless u can hook me up with a small section of what u own. how about posting them in a box marked happy birthday grandma??  anyways man they look really nice. how big is the boa?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2004)

Must be terrible Kev to be stuck with these animals. Glad I'm not in your shoes - not.
Lucky Ba#tard.... LOL :wink: :lol:


----------



## kevyn (Jul 11, 2004)

The Corallus is about 5ft. . She doesn't look it but man is she long. I need a male so I can breed her this summer. 



> I worked with uracoan rattlers at venom supplies and fark they are beautiful snakes



Lucky bugger. Those are really great snakes. I'd love to have some, but...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah they are friken awesome man....I love em. Have some pics of milking them in my gallery


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

why cant u have em?


----------



## kevyn (Jul 11, 2004)

I've seen them, they're awsome. I can't have them cause I'm concerned about my antivenin allergy. So I'm unloading all my hots. The Northern Pacifics are the last 2 I have.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

ahh that sux dude this is a pic of Tim Nias milking a Vergrandis


----------



## kevyn (Jul 11, 2004)

Dangerous work. I've never milked before, but have headed many times. I love working with hots, and I may still keep some of my beloved Temple Vipers in the future. Until then, I'm focusing my efforts on giant pythons. How long did you work there?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

awesome
Not very long at all mate.I got shortlisted out of hundreds of people for the job, so they asked me to come down for the week, to show how good I am, I missed out on the job but have a job at Australian reptile park lined up now so yeah


----------



## sobrien (Jul 11, 2004)

What? Brodie you lucky @#$*@%*. How did you get a job at ARP? Was it difficult to get? Man your lucky


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey brodes this mean you will be movin down my neck of the woods,have you decided yet,&amp; is it for after school year?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

It was pretty hard to get simon..... 18 months of working my ass off for nothing...yeah popp I should be down there next year!


----------



## earthmother (Jul 12, 2004)

Kevyn and Meaghan - What gorgeous snakes.

We envy you from afar. Thankyou for showing us and please don't stop.
Kevyn? You get bitten don't you? The anti venin allergy must be a huge imposition. !!!! Be carefulerer.

Tim needs a manicure.

Em


----------



## kevyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks very much for the kind words Earthmom. We love seeing all the cool stuff you guys have down there. You guys have some killer awsome Varanus, great elapids (I love Tiger Snakes), and Womas, Blackheadeds, GTP, Amethystines, like I said great stuff.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so jealous, I'm almost crying tears of jealousy when looking at your rattles! If I could keep exotics it would be vipers, vipers and more vipers! They're so nice! Adders are our answer to vipers, and I'm happy with them, but ..... gaboons and Crotalus! MMmmmm!!! Still, I'm actually glad we can't keep them, it's probably for the best.


----------



## kevyn (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd love to have a Death Adder. You can get them in North America, but I need all the room I can get for Retics, and more Retics. Rattlers get annoying after a while. Everytime I go into my snake room the damn things go off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

At venom supplies I finally got to hear that sound in the flesh!!
Its my favourite sound in the world!!!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah i would love to hear that sound....
it would send shivers up my spine

damn you lucky people!!!!!


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 21, 2004)

love that rattle m8, is she a bit annoyed though? doesn't look like you should be opening the cage.


----------

